# Has your EHIC card expired?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just caught this today:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/free-ehic-card

Apparently, 8 million cards are due to expire in 2011. Ours already have 

You can apply online to renew:

https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do

Gerald


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Beware!
If you use Google to search for 'EHIC renewal' then the top hit is a fee paying site www.euhealthcard.org that will charge you £14.99 for making the free application for you!
Bill


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

When renewing make sure you are on the government site as some 'companies' offer the service and charge a fee. They are free.

Waz


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Just caught this today:
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/free-ehic-card
> 
> ...


Have just checked and mine runs out in Feb. 2014. So I have put a reminder in the diary for that year. One of the benefits of computer diaries.  

Sandy


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks. Turns out mine has expired...

Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks gerald; always worth a nudge!


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Manythanks 3 expired in our family

Job done

Take care

Delboy


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi do it online it takes 5 to 7 working days as stated use the goverment site . :wink: jud


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Many thanks Gerald,mine expired in 2010!!!!!!
Tammy.


----------

